# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Шедевры печной кулинарии.

## Alex

*Шедевры печной кулинарии.**Ну, вот дошли руки до того, чтобы поделится о своей давней мечте и о том , что  я узнал о печной кулинарии.*
«Маленький домик, русская печка»... - так описывают свою мечту герой сказки о летучем корабле. И, правда, главное для счастья двоих - надежный *ОЧАГ*, который на протяжении жизни будет согревать их как духовной, так и вполне материальной пищей, ведь как не крути, а одной любовью сыт не будешь. Так что стоит с благодарностью вспомнить того, кто 4 тысячи лет назад придумал особый вид кухонного очага - русскую печь.




> Причина долговечности русской печи в ее универсальности: она и жилище отапливала, в ней готовили пищу, выпекали хлеб, варили пиво, сушили продукты и одежду и даже мылись. Недаром печка - неотъемлемая героиня, пусть и не главная, многих русских сказок.
> Приготовленные в русской печи кушанья отличались особым вкусом и ароматом. Наибольшее распространение из методов тепловой обработки продуктов здесь получили тушение, варка, запекание и выпекание. Печь определила и своеобразные приемы жаренья птицы — тушками, а мяса - крупными кусками.
> Русская печь потребовала преобразования широко используемой в древности глиняной посуды. Она приобрела знакомые нам формы керамических славянских горшков, а затем и металлических чугунков. Дело в том, что посуда в печи нагревалась больше с боков, поэтому она должна была иметь большую боковую поверхность.
> Кроме, того, посуду такой формы удобнее было доставать из печи рогачом или ухватом. Именно в горшках и горшочках было удобнее всего варить, тушить, запекать такие знаменитые кушанья русской кухни, как щи, солянки и борщи, огромный ассортимент каш, многие виды тушеного мяса и рыбы с овощами.
> Но не нужно думать, что только русские кулинары являются единственными авторами блюд, приготовленных в такой универсальной посуде, как горшочки. Эту посуду использовали как их ближайшие соседи-славяне (русские, украинцы, поляки и другие), так и более отдаленные народы, например, греки и итальянцы. Ведь в древние времена глиняная огнеупорная посуда была самой распространенной и постоянно используемой практически у всего населения земного шара. Во-первых, такую посуду было относительно легко произвести, во-вторых, приготовленная в керамической посуде пища лучше сохраняет питательные вещества.
> А в наши времена, когда люди особенно заботятся о своем здоровье и принимают мудрое высказывание «мы то - что мы едим» как истинное, важно вспомнить о том, что тушение, варка и запекание - более здоровый вид приготовления пищи, чем, скажем, жаренье. При этом не возникает вопрос с выбором безопасного для человека покрытия стенок посуды. Глина не токсична и не окисляется, таким образом, не влияет на содержащуюся в керамической посуде пищу.
> 
> Русская печь - слышишь эти слова, и сразу веет стариной, теплом и уютом. Кажется, уж лучше печи ничего до сих пор не придумано. И она по праву исстари занимает самое важное место в доме. Недаром говорится: Печь греет и варит, печёт и жарит. Она кормит, обсушит и порадует душу. А ещё говорили: печь нам мать родная", "на печи все красно лето", "добрая-то речь, коль в избе есть печь", уж лучше хлебом не корм, но с печи не гони. С русской печью связано очень много обрядов, например, свадебных, когда сваты, зайдя в дом. Первым делом крестились на иконы, а затем прикладывали руки к печи. Согретые сокровенным телом дома, они уже не могли сделать этому дому зло, так как доброта обезоруживает. Это символизировало приобщение через печь чужих людей к семье.

----------


## Alex

Если Вы будете эксплуатировать русскую печь, она вам чем-нибудь ответит нехорошим. Эксплуатировать можно стиральную машину, фен, насос, автомобиль, наконец, - массовую бездушную технику. А Русская Печь - предмет одушевлённый. С ней можно только ладить и относиться как к члену семьи. Так вот, пользоваться русской печью - очень просто. Протапливаешь, кутаешь, греешься. Попутно томишь щи или кашу. 




> В отличие от других печей и каминов - она страшно экономна. Протапливается обычно одним беременем дров - девять, десять полешек сложенных костром.
> Во время топки хайло прикрывается заслонкой, чтобы ограничить доступ воздуха, дрова углефицируются и перегорают с жаром древесного угля.
> Когда все красненькие угольки простынут, можно печку кутать - т.е. закрывать дымоход, ста-вить горшки со щами, и полазать греться. 
> Если с утра протопить - её хватит до вечера, с вечера протопить - хватит до утра - ещё горячая будет.
> 
> Начну с того, что для топки, приготовления пищи и эксплуатации Русских печей необходим свой инвентарь: 
> •	Ухват - по другому "рогач" (обычно не один а по диаметрам применяемой посуды);
> •	Кочерга с длинной рукоятью;
> •	Помело - метла и совок;
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Ложный поросёнок* 

_Решил я сегодня выдать Вам вот такого ложного поросеночка!_ 




> Что нам нужно — картофель, грибы, фарш, укроп, лук, морковь....
> 
> чуть припустить лук....
> 
> добавить, морковь и грибы, ну и конечно приправы, соль, перец, можно укроп....
> 
> выложить фарш, все вместе потушить примерно 10 мин....
> 
> приготовить пюре, остудить, добавить несколько яиц, чуть муки, вымесить тугое тесто...
> ...





_Приятного аппетита!_

----------

